

Nate Silver on this year's superbowl teams - aceperry
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-patriots-and-seahawks-are-the-best-this-could-be-the-worst-super-bowl-ever/

======
zaroth
Are poeple just upvoting because 'Nate Silver'? I didn't find anything truly
great in the article, usually I am much more impressed. The tutorial on
hexagonal grids [1] a few days back had better data viz than this Nate Silver
post.

[1] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5809724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5809724)

